# Barrera infrarroja 5 metros Filtrada



## jequegui (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola, al no obtener respuesta referente a las interferencias del emisor cuando se monta en la misma placa, he optado por crear dos placas independientes pero con la misma alimentación. No obstante, si alguno sabe por qué se produce esta interferencia, agradecería lo comentase. Empleé un 7805, dos 555, el fd019 y un emisor infrarrojo común. Os dejo una foto. Saludos.


----------



## Rock-R (Feb 16, 2009)

Los sistemas de barrera que uso tienen un LED infrarrojo por detras del LED receptor para que no tenga interferencia de ningun tipo


----------



## jequegui (Feb 17, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, Rock. Este sistema en cuestión, consta de un diodo emisor, por un lado, y su oscilador junto a todo el circuito receptor, por el otro. El oscilador del emisor, un 555 a 33khz, provoca en el fd019 que su salida sea masa, es decir, como si reciviera la señal infrarroja, aún estando el diodo emisor escondido. Sin embargo, si el oscilador lo monto aparte junto a su diodo, va perfecto. Parece como si, vía radio, detectara el receptor cuando la distancia es mínima, por pensar algo. Todos los cables son apantallados. Vamos, un misterio para mí. Saludos.


----------



## Rock-R (Feb 17, 2009)

Como para que no te compliques,... mira este ejemplo que lo tengo funcionando...
Este sistema tiene un alcance de unos 20 metros sin optica...  

Emisor:::::::::::
http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/emisor_infrarrojo1cz346v.jpg.html


Receptor:::::::::
http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/receptor_infrarrojo1bb16e1.jpg.html



Tengo el impreso del emisor y el receptor si te hace falta pedimelos para subirlos...


----------



## jequegui (Feb 18, 2009)

Gracias de nuevo, Rock. Tu sistema trabaja a tan sólo 140 Hz. Lo que no entiendo es por qué lleva otro infrarrojo en el receptor ?. Sólo preguntarte si se activa el relé de forma inmediata cuando se produce un corte en la barrera de 1 milisegundo, y si es suceptible a la luz solar o a fluorescentes. He probado otras y dan problemas en este sentido, y si el corte es inferior a medio segundo, no activan su salida. Saludos.


----------



## Rock-R (Feb 18, 2009)

Precisamente el LED es para que funcione perfectamente bajo cualquier tipo de luz


----------



## jequegui (Feb 18, 2009)

Perdona mi ignorancia, pero, ¿lo colocas apuntando al receptor por su parte trasera, y qué distancia?. ¿Y cómo es posible que el receptor no lo detecte?. Los fototransistores que he probado detectan desde cero hasta ''x'' centímetros por su frente, pero también detectan algo por detrás. Gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## Rock-R (Feb 18, 2009)

yo puse el LED a 3mm por detras 

Mira como lo monte;:::::
http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/1802200913801rc32sb.jpg.html

el fototransistor es el de 3mm y el LED es el de 5mm


----------



## jequegui (Feb 19, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias por tu tiempo. Te debo una. Video, fotografía y automatismo se me dan bien, si necesitas algo... Saludos.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Mar 24, 2009)

podes postear el pcb del transmisor y del receptor, estoy haciendo una copia de la alrma X28 y utiliza fotodiodos, los reemplazo por fototransistores y me introduce demasiado ruido, filtro con condensadores de 100pF en paralelo con el fototransistor y anda al pelo, se pudre todo de noche, ahi aparece en la oscuridad un ruido infernal y en mi ciudad no hay mas fotodiodos BPW34 y estoy empeñado a que funcione con fototransistores, alguna sugerencia con vuestras experiencias?
Gracias

Carlos Daniel


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Mar 24, 2009)

Mira, aqui les mando unos circuitos clasicos que salia en la revista radio practica, el receptor es muy similar al aqui posteado, salvo que en el mio utiliza fotodiodos en paralelo, probare reemplazar por un fototransitor y un diodo ir apuntando al fototransitor, en el post decis que es un diodo infrarrojo, pero en el circuito no dice nada sobre la caracteristica de dicho componente, de cualquier modo probar y que funcione me solucionara muchas horas de experimentacion, gracias


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola he querido realizar un circuito que trabaje así pero en mi caso no hay problema porque lo necesito a 2mtrs maximo
y me parece interesante este, voy a comenzar a juntar los componentes y realizar el pcb y les comento como vamos. saludos


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Abr 6, 2009)

para 2 metros tienes que hacer el transmisor que postee y el receptor a partir de un receptor tsop1738 ya tenes el pulso amplificado y filtrado solo tienes que integrarlo para tener una tension continua entre 0 y 12 voltios.

Carlos Daniel


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 6, 2009)

gracias carlosdaniel por tu sugerencia pero no me queda claro lo del receptor que comentas, no se si pudieras postear un poco mas de información de eso, te lo agradecería, yo tengo la mayoria de los componentes para el circuito que posteo Rock-R pero apenas vamos a comenzar y si es necesario empezaré  a buscar los componestes del circuito que posteaste.
 ya estamos investigando  eso  y les dejo  el datasheet una pagina de una tienda de electronica de México, espero le sirva a algùien que tenga el mismo proyecto y si pueden aportar algo mas sera bienvenido. 


​


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola, si ves el receptor que postee, todo esa circuiteria esta contenida en el tsop1738, a la salida de este componente aparece una señal rectangular que es la misma que emite el transmisor TX que postee (este transmisor emite una onda cuadrada de baja frecuencia montada sobre una portadora de 38KZ. por eso el tsop1738 se llama asi porque tiene filtros basabanda que dejan pasar esa frecuencia y nada mas y luego la integra para obtener una onda cuadrada perfecta de baja frecuencia) cuando el receptor no recibe dicho tren de pulsos, la tension en el pin de salida esta en los 5 voltios(tension de alimentacion de dicho componente) luego puedes seguir con el primer circuito del receptor que se posteo a partir de un diodo y una resistencia en paralelo con un condensador que una de sus patas va a masa de ahi se obtiene una tension continua de 5 voltios o 0 voltios dependiendo de si incide o no el haz infrarrojo


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Abr 7, 2009)

yo personalmente a la salida del tspo1738 coloco un integrado CD4098 que es un monoestable redisparable a fin de obtener a las salidas del mismo un uno logico o su complementario que utilizo para activar un rele y activar desde la otra salida un diodo LED.-

Carlos Daniel


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 7, 2009)

gracias por la explicacion esta excelente ya estamos viendo la lista de componentes para comenezar a hacer nuestras pruebas y me surge otra duda en el circuito hay un pulsador que seria el que activaria el emisor infrarrojo en mi caso no habra problema si los dejo activado todo el tiempo y que solo cuando se corte  la luz infrarroja me dé un pulso para el relay?


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Abr 8, 2009)

correcto, dejalo encendido permanentemente no se resiente ningun componente, si pones un telefono celular con camara delante del diodo emisor veras que esta iluminado como una lamparita, fijate que el circuito emisor, si esta todo bien conectado consume como minimo 40mA. 

Carlos Daniel


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola: perdón Carlos Daniel apenas conseguimos todos los componentes y empezaré a realizar mis pruebas y les comento, gracias por el apoyo


----------



## Patico21 (May 19, 2009)

hola amigos necesito un cicuito de barrera infrarroja muy basico de unos pocos centimetros de alcance talvez unos 30 cm es solo para que este me actue como sensor y poder dar un 1 logico a mi micro controlador no se si este bien hacer eso pero es una idea que tengo para hacer una banda transportadora nada mas


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Ene 10, 2010)

Bueno aca les mando un adelanto de lo que he realizado lo que les envio es el transmisor infrarrojo con una portadora de 38khz. realizada a partir de un filtro ceramico de 455khz. este emisor se acopla con un receptror que lo enviare mas adelante cuyo sensor infrarrojo es un TSOP1738. Les envio el circuito electricoy el circuito impreso tiene muchos puentes si alguin lo puede optimizar sera de mi agrado

Carlos Daniel

aca van los circuitos y el impreso

Carlos Daniel


----------



## pluspc (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y realmente no muy experimentado en electronica pero me las rebusco bastante. Estoy interesado en realizar el circuito posteado por Rock-R pero mirando el diagrama eléctrico del receptor me di cuenta que hay un diodo en la pata 12 del 4069 que no tiene indicado su valor, por favor podrían aclararme esta duda? Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Rock-R (Abr 15, 2010)

Varios amigos me preguntado de forma privada de que valor es el diodo que va de la pata 12 a la 11 que corresponde a la siguiente imagen ya posteada en el mensaje Nº4
http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/receptor_infrarrojo1bb16e1.jpg.html
Es un diodo de señal,. ejemplo: 1N4148
Saludos...


----------



## pluspc (Abr 17, 2010)

Gracias Rock-r, pero tengo otra duda efecto de mi ignorancia: me podrías dar algun dato sobre el fototransistor y los emisores infrarojos ? por ejemplo si necesito algun código en especial para este circuito. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Rock-R (Abr 18, 2010)

Pluspc dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Rock-r, pero tengo otra duda efecto de mi ignorancia: me podrías dar algun dato sobre el fototransistor y los emisores infrarojos ? por ejemplo si necesito algun código en especial para este circuito. Desde ya muchas gracias.


 
De echo tambien queda a criterio de uno,.. por mi parte he usado un emisor y un receptor comun, (fototransistor y led infrarrojo, ambos de 5mm.) depende de la distancia tambien... un amigo uso un NY70, para quien lo conosca, saben de que les hablo...
Saludos.


----------



## jast007 (Oct 14, 2012)

No puedo ver las imagenes del post 4 las pueden resubir me pueden servir a mi tambie, gracias


----------



## matiasc95 (Nov 18, 2012)

como es ese tema del "filtro"???.gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2012)

matiasc95 dijo:


> como es ese tema del "filtro"???.gracias



¿ Que te parece que hace un filtro ?

Una idea aproximada:


----------



## balfaro94 (Dic 9, 2012)

No se pueden ver las imagenes, podria alguien redireccionanos a las mismas?... A la vez tengo una barrera infrarroja que conseguí aqui mismo en el foro pero aun no la he implementado. mis conocimientos son basicos y no entiendo en su totalidad el repector de intrarrojos alguien podria decir si el mismo funciona. muchas gracias


----------



## matisu007 (Ene 4, 2013)

Rock-R dijo:


> Como para que no te compliques,... mira este ejemplo que lo tengo funcionando...
> Este sistema tiene un alcance de unos 20 metros sin optica...
> 
> Emisor:::::::::::
> ...



Hola, que tal Rock-R, soy matias de Argentina. No se hace cuanto que no se toca este tema, ojala tenga suerte!! Podrias colocar de nuevo el circuito por favor que parece que ya no anda la pagina. El que dices que funciona a   20m.  Quiciera ver si puedo realizarlo. Yo hice una barrera utilizando un 555 de duty 45% para aumentar la corriente al led Ir. puse un filtro pasa alto en el receptor y con eso andaba mas o menos bien, pero poca distancia. Y bueno quice seguir intentando. Saludos.


----------



## Rock-R (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola Gente,.. voy a retomar este circuito, cualquier duda que tengan, si lo van a hacer, voy a estar a su disposición para cualquier pregunta..
Les dejo el circuito para el que lo quiera. Ya lo he subido antes, pero ya no existe en la web..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2013)

¿ No hay limitación para la corriente de los IR´s ?


----------



## matisu007 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hola, como estas. Primero gracias, y una pregunta.. es inmune a la luz solar? Se probo?


----------



## Rock-R (Nov 23, 2013)

Fogonazo:   El que me paso el plano dice que por la frecuencia de oscilación del 555, los IR no deberían quemarse..
por otro lado, justamente estoy teniendo problemas con este esquema, solo en el emisor,..
he colocado 6 IR en serie y calientan mucho!,..


----------



## StickFix (Nov 26, 2013)

Y poner los IR's del emisor en paralelo y darles una resistencia (limitadora de corriente) adecuada ante el voltaje que recibirían? Creo que eso habría que hacer. Según mis cálculos, la resistencia limitadora debiera ser de 1KOhm.

Por lo demás, están seguros de que funciona este último?

Gracias!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 27, 2013)

Amigo StickFix, esta mas que discutido que conectar diodos en paralelo  es buena receta.


----------



## StickFix (Nov 27, 2013)

Aha, bueno. Disculpa la ignorancia. Ahora lo sé.

He pensado también en otra cosa.
Conectar el diodo emisor a una salida PWM, y el receptor a una entrada de esas que "comparan PWM". Si la señal PWM que lee esa entrada es la misma que es emitida por el emisor, estamos listos.
¿Qué opinan?


----------



## nana71co (Jul 12, 2014)

Hola una pregunta y para mas distancia que se podría anexar?


----------



## damolinos (Ago 29, 2019)

holabuenas tardes queria saber si con un led tx y rx infrarojo llego a una distancia de 30cm saludo atte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2019)

damolinos dijo:


> holabuenas tardes queria saber si con un led tx y rx infrarojo llego a una distancia de 30cm saludo atte


No creo.
Tal vez sobre-potenciando al LED o amplificando bastante al receptor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2019)

damolinos dijo:


> holabuenas tardes queria saber si con un led tx y rx infrarojo llego a una distancia de 30cm saludo atte


No entiendo que es lo que preguntás por que no hay mas datos, pero yo he llegado a mas de 5 metros excitando el LED con pulsos de 1A durante 10 ms...sin optica ni nada, solo el LED emisor y el fototransistor receptor enfrentados.


----------

